# Raketa 24 hour watches



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Anyone know how long the Russians have been making these ?? I picked up one yesterday at a boot sale. I know it's not one of the brand new ones that Roy sells (a bargain too by the look of things), so any idea how long they've been making them ? This one has a thick "gold" plated case.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That looks very similar to the Dolphin that Roy sells. The Dolphin is an excellent watch it's just a shame that you need to learn how to tell the time all over again in order to use it!

Does the inner bezel rotate on this one too?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

Yep, the inner bezel rotates via the crown at 4, or should I say 8 ?? 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

I have a very comprehensive book about Russian Watches...

I will see if I can find your model..

I'll get back to you.


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Guys.....

You know...I'm not an expert on the matter so.....how in hell you read that ?

Regards

Oliveto


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

It's me again with another silly question....why a 24 hour watch ? I mean, what advantages we get in such movement ?

Oliveto


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That says 3 minutes to 7 pm if i'm not mistaken


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Oliveto said:


> ....why a 24 hour watch ?


 Why not? We're all programmed to read a 12h dial but these are quite easy once you get used to them. So why conform? Be different.

There are lots of examples of the use of 24h system - railway and bus timetables, all the military to name just a couple.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

The Breitling Cosmonaute has a 24 hour dial and movement because you cannot tell day from night in space.

Neil.


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

OK guys....I give up.....but I'm sure that I'll make a lot of confusion using one of those watches....that inner bezel is another puzzle.....

Ok Traveller let's be different...that God it's not an anticlockwise movement (hehehe)

Oliveto


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Neil, interesting point about watches in space.

I remeber someone asking why Gagarin's Sturmanskie was not waterproof, the very Russian reply was " there is no water in space, Sir". I do wonder how those watches coped with the pressure variables, though.

Of course, all Russian space explorers were intended to land on dry ground, the early ones had to parachute from the capsule once through the upper atmosphere.

Brave people.

Stan.


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Brave and crazy indeed......Imagine the stress tests Gagarin had to face prior his fantastic flight......

Oliveto


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Now an anti-clockwise 24 hour movement, that would be really interesting.














I've only ever seen a novelty anti clockwise clock - very condfusing.

Let's have some more left handed watches at the same time. I've only ever seen one, Russian made, are there any more out there? Yes I'm lefthanded!


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Traveller...

I know about a russion watch, Vostok or Poljot, that was created for the russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin who is also left handed.....this model is still in production.....I remember it costs about 200 $ and is a top line....

Oliveto


----------

